# Which was better? Pink? Or Black?



## BloodMittens (Aug 20, 2008)

I have had a lot of weird colors in my hair in the past. But to tell you the truth... this most recent color was my favorite.






I was completely and utterly in love with this color. I had it for over 4 months this summer, and eventually... things happen and you have to get rid of unnatural hair colors. It was really only my boyfriend who wanted me to get rid of it, and would make a big stink about it. Him and his mother would get on my case everytime I would go over there. I'm 20 years old, I wanted to keep it as long as I could.

But low... and behold.




PS: Excuse the cleavage.

I'm actually not that happy with it... I feel so odd not having colored hair in any way. I have been coloring my hair weird colors since I was 16. So this is a really weird concept for me. Also as soon as I dyed my hair black my friends thought I was wearing a wig because they didn't believe I would dye my hair like this.

But much to my surprise, the black is fading extremely fast from my shampoo and my pink is coming out. :O! It is winning!!!

Soooo the question is:
*Should I go back to pink? Or dye it black again and try to keep it?*


----------



## dust_bunny (Aug 20, 2008)

In my opinion I love the black hair color better on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 20, 2008)

I think the pink is cute but I like the black more.  

P.S.  No need to excuse the cleavage.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 20, 2008)

The pink is adorable but I do like the black too. Maybe you could some how add in a little pink so it isn't completely pink.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 20, 2008)

black deffinately, but the pink is cute


----------



## aziajs (Aug 20, 2008)

Did you ever think of doing pink and black?  Either Black all over with pink pieces or pink all over with black pieces.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 20, 2008)

Black, but who knows since the pictures aren't good ones of your FACE at all'

ITA with the above poster...maybe put a pink streak on one side of your head that'd be cute


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 20, 2008)

Im all about the black hair with the light skin.
I think it's a gorgeous look.
Having dark hair next to lighter skin always brings out the beauty of eyes and facial features, in my honest opinion


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 20, 2008)

I loove the black hair on you (but I'm partial because mine is that color lol) but you wear pink beautifully!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Did you ever think of doing pink and black?  Either Black all over with pink pieces or pink all over with black pieces._

 
Yeah I have! I actually had those colors before, but I don't know... I'm kinda partial of keeping my hair one color because re-dying roots is a pain with multi colored hair.


----------



## lost in hollywood (Aug 22, 2008)

you look stunning with the black hair, but very cute with the pink.

i say go with whatever you feel is 'you'.


----------



## val-x (Aug 22, 2008)

I find the pink more feminine, and as you mentioned "I'm actually not that happy with it... I feel so odd not having colored hair in any way." Do what you feel is right.


----------



## jd-jd (Aug 22, 2008)

I can't believe this (Ms. Conservative stockbroker here) but I'm going to say the PINK suits you and makes you look absolutely adorable. The black is a lot edgier. Neither would work in MY office, but then not everyone needs to be working in a financial center, either. 

I like the PINK and I like the haircut.


----------



## _Ella_ (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Did you ever think of doing pink and black? Either Black all over with pink pieces or pink all over with black pieces._

 

I thought of that too, or pink coontails!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_Ella_* 

 
_I thought of that too, or pink coontails!_

 
:O I used to have those actually, except they were pink and blonde


----------



## user79 (Aug 26, 2008)

I think you should give your hair a bit of a break from processing, if you want to remove the black you'd have to probably use bleach again and your hair already looks a bit damaged. So I'd stay with the black for now, let it grow a bit, get a good trim and then if you still want to change your color, at least you've given your hair some time to recover.


----------



## nunu (Aug 26, 2008)

i love the black hair on you!


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Aug 26, 2008)

I think you look great with black hair!! <3


----------



## Korms (Aug 27, 2008)

The black hair looks healthier.  I think pink is an awesome hair colour but it's difficult to make it look healthy.


----------



## wishuponyou (Aug 30, 2008)

The pink looks stunning with your porcelain skin.


----------



## babiid0llox (Aug 30, 2008)

I love the black on you!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 30, 2008)

I prefer the black hair.


----------



## juicygirl (Aug 30, 2008)

i saw the pink first and was totally insanely jealous of how you could pull off pink hair! i always feel like i would look totally redic if i was to do pink hair just because i have a dark skin tone. but then i saw you in the black hair &&have to say i am OBSESSED with it!!! you're gorgeous girl &&rock either color but i vote black! =]


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 30, 2008)

of the two, black i think.. though the pics aren't very easy to see your face in.


----------



## statusmode (Sep 2, 2008)

the black looks great, Why don't you try some peek-a-boos? Have some hot pink streaks coming out from a lower layer


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 2, 2008)

I like them both...black looks glossier and (well my hair is black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but the pink is so cute and fun! plus you say it's more 'you'. i say go pink


----------

